# New coder



## danstrapp (Jul 20, 2013)

What is the best way to look up and find CPT codes?


----------



## rhondagranja (Jul 21, 2013)

Get the professional edition of the CPT published through the AMA.


----------



## us063958 (Jul 24, 2013)

Is the answer you received what you were asking or were you asking how to find a certain CPT.  Ex:  Chest Tube.  Look under Chest or Tube?  Is that what you were asking? Look in the index under Chest, tube, see thoracostomy


----------

